# Longines Master Collection L2.739.4.71.3 - Anybody?



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Has anybody seen / purchased Longines Master Collection L2.739.4.71.3 (Sun/Moon Retrograde 44mm) recently?
I ordered mine almost two months ago and still waiting..

Thank you.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

ed_nj said:


> Has anybody seen / purchased Longines Master Collection L2.739.4.71.3 (Sun/Moon Retrograde 44mm) recently?
> I ordered mine almost two months ago and still waiting..
> 
> Thank you.
> View attachment 1152470


That watch series,seems to be so popular, some have waited longer than that. I have the 42mm retro. it took about 90 days I think.
It's a great watch, I think, and worth the wait.


----------



## fromsfca (May 30, 2013)

I first saw the watch last year and really liked it....I bought one used last week and it is a very handsome watch. Not sure if I overpaid...I have seen so few that as soon as I saw one for sale I snapped it up (with boxes and papers and still some warranty remaining!). Watch looks unworn and is the exact dup of your pic above.


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Oooo!!!! Pictures, please!


----------



## fromsfca (May 30, 2013)

Here are pix of the watch, the clasp and the boxes.

A couple of interesting tidbits; the watch keeps excellent time. Since I set the watch to the computer Monday, it has not lost a second. Thouhg, one niggling detail. When I do set the minute hand, it persists in sitting between the time sticks...so though it's 1:47, the hand is in between the 46 and 47 marker at 0 seconds...sitting on the marker at 30 seconds. I will want that adjusted, other than that, I'm quite happy.

The watch really looks great on the wrist; the white face and blue hands are easy to read, even if the face could be considered busy by some. I do have to think for a second or two when using the date feature....the clasp has a locking feature which I find quite handy.

All in all, a comfortable and handsome timepiece and well worth the price tag.

I also put images of the boxes; i think the inner box is smashing, in wood...the outer box also contains the manual...though the watch is from 2010, when it was first released so the manual does not precisely cover this watch...the actual directions are downloadable from the internet (what isn't?).

Why is it that Rolex for it's cost can't do such a good job with their boxes?

Regardless....lovely execution.


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Super!! I am still waiting for mine..


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought the black dial version of that watch at a watch boutique in the Bahamas a month ago. I'm finding it difficult to remove it from my wrist, and have invested countless hours simply staring at it. You won't be disappointed once you get it.

-hayday


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Thank you, hayday

I saw other Retrograde at Duty Free in Nice (France) airport - very beautiful design.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

fromsfca said:


> Why is it that Rolex for it's cost can't do such a good job with their boxes?


I'm not buying it for the box, That gets shoved in my closet with a tag indication which watch it goes to. Only packaging like Bremont uses (pouches or two watch barrel cases with an area for tools and a extra strap) have any post sale value to me. I have use for travel cases during trips, otherwise my watches live in the winders or multi watch flat cases when not on the wrist.

Congrats on your watch and enjoy it for many years.


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

I was originally looking at that exact model, but it wasn't in stock when I visited the store. I immediately fell in love with the Moon Phases, and the black guilloche is unlike anything else in my current, and future, collection. I truly love this watch.

-hayday



ed_nj said:


> Thank you, hayday
> 
> I saw other Retrograde at Duty Free in Nice (France) airport - very beautiful design.
> 
> View attachment 1190584


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

Just ordered it today on the bracelet. I am being told it's out of stock pretty much everywhere. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metalblade87 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is such a beautiful watch i was looking to get one as well however i have smaller wrists and i cant seem to find the thickness of the watch anywhere. Does anyone happen to have any information on the thickness?


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

Ok.. After a month of waiting I got told that there are no deliveries till Nov on this piece. 
Do other Ppl have the same experience?


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

desidon said:


> Ok.. After a month of waiting I got told that there are no deliveries till Nov on this piece.
> Do other Ppl have the same experience?


This is pretty common for anywhere outside of Asia. Toppers did have one at the Summer event in August. You might check with Rob to see what the status he has (If you are in the US).


----------



## mynameisjacob (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw one of these (moonphase, brown alligator strap) in the smaller diameter 41mm recently in a store in Manhattan.


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Thank you, Mynameisjacob

I've been waiting for 44mm white retrograde since mid May


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

Now I am being told I will get it in mid December. What is going on with this watch? How do you launch something and then cannot produce them for months altogether!


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

desidon said:


> Now I am being told I will get it in mid December. What is going on with this watch? How do you launch something and then cannot produce them for months altogether!


The watch, it seems is so much more popular than they ever imagined and I think it may be more time consuming to make than other watches.
It took about three months to get mine as you can see in an earlier post here. It will come....It will come.


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Too bad 
Rob, please, tell us you will get this model in stock soon!


----------



## Mugszy27 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping to post more often in this forum. I really think Longines is a great value for the money.

I walked into an AD this past weekend and they had this in the glass. I was very surprised I found one and could not pass it up. I agree with everyone else that it is an outstanding timepiece!


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

I am still waiting for mine....


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Same here..
I ordered mine six months ago.
Rob mentioned "December", hope so..


----------



## ybui (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered the 41mm version in Dec 2011 and only received it in June 2012! So it took around 7 months to come! I'm from the UK...

It's a fantastic looking watch, and given the complications on offer, provides extremely good value for money

I've posted a picture of it below


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

I am now being told end of Jan. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugszy27 (Nov 11, 2008)

It seems to me that I got lucky for once. I walked in the local AD on a whim and there is was under the glass.



Needless to say, I purchased it without hesitation.

The other interesting thing is that this is not my first Longines retro - here is a pic of the other one:


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

Been a long wait! I am not very confident on the Jan date either. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgpaul (Jan 23, 2014)

Are people still waiting for this one? I'm thinking about getting the 41mm retrograde moonphase with the white face. Are you paying full retail for this since there does seem to be such limited supply? Also, what's AD? Thanks!


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

Still waiting!


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Yes, still waiting.
I ordered mine in May 2013 from the sponsor of this forum.
I just saw black dial 41mm version in Tokyo airport - gorgeous watch, but a little small and dark for me (I ordered 44mm, white dial).. 
It's been 8 months now..


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

AD just called me - it's there!
Shipping today, may get it on Friday (!!!)


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

ed_nj said:


> AD just called me - it's there!
> Shipping today, may get it on Friday (!!!)


Congrats.....You've had a loooong wait.


----------



## ed_nj (May 26, 2009)

Truly amazing timepiece!!

Sun rises in the morning, followed by blue sky, sunset and beautiful stars display... (sun phases)
Now, need to figure out how to set moon phase indicator..


----------



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

I ordered mine through an AD in Sydney and they got it delivered from Swatch for me. I've lived with it for just over 14 months now and yes, it's still as beautiful as the first day I picked it up  And it's true, mine keeps unbelievable time. When I measured it over a random week last year, it gained a total of 1 second over 7 days!

P.S. I just ordered a PAM312 so I asked WUS members whether I should sell any of my other 3 watches to fund it. The unanimous consensus from everyone was that I should sell the Tag Carrera and Ball World Time but keep the Longines!!


----------



## johnybravo2468 (Sep 15, 2014)

jandc said:


> I ordered mine through an AD in Sydney and they got it delivered from Swatch for me. I've lived with it for just over 14 months now and yes, it's still as beautiful as the first day I picked it up  And it's true, mine keeps unbelievable time. When I measured it over a random week last year, it gained a total of 1 second over 7 days!
> 
> P.S. I just ordered a PAM312 so I asked WUS members whether I should sell any of my other 3 watches to fund it. The unanimous consensus from everyone was that I should sell the Tag Carrera and Ball World Time but keep the Longines!!


Hi.

Im from Melbourne and very interested in the watch. Would like to know the rrp and how much did it cost u to buy from authorised dealer in Sydney if u don't mind me asking. There's a duty free shop in melb cbd. Just wanna compare prices b4 buying

Thanks
Johny.


----------



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

The Longines? RRP is $4995 last I checked. Any discount you get is up to you but id say you're doing well with 30% or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnybravo2468 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## johnybravo2468 (Sep 15, 2014)

Does the longines that you have only come in 44mm? Does it have something less than that?

Thanks


----------



## johnybravo2468 (Sep 15, 2014)

jandc said:


> The Longines? RRP is $4995 last I checked. Any discount you get is up to you but id say you're doing well with 30% or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the longines that you have only come in 44mm? Does it have something less than that?

Thanks


----------



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

I believe they do a 41mm version also but with some subtle differences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daftpunk (Mar 8, 2012)

This watch is absolutely stunning. I am going to purchase it as a dress watch once I can afford it!


----------

